

Security-Enhanced Android: NSA Edition - titlex
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-07-03/security-enhanced-android-nsa-edition

======
randomername
"The NSA is quietly writing code for Google’s Android OS."

Google spokeswoman Gina Scigliano confirms that the company has already
inserted some of the NSA’s programming in Android OS. "All Android code and
contributors are publicly available for review at source.android.com."
Scigliano says, declining to comment further.

